
Content-Types Matter More Than You Think - 0xmohit
https://textslashplain.com/2018/01/08/content-types-matter-more-than-you-think/
======
cratermoon
The X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff header is among the worst necessary things
in HTTP. Browsers (I'm looking at you, Microsoft) should not have attempted to
determine file content type ever, because they (and the operating systems that
serve content) should not have been relying on the filename suffix to
determine what to do with the content.

The ubiquity of problems on certain operating systems that arose out of
treating the filename extension as the file type metadata for execution
purposes has probably cost billions of dollars in damage.

